# Phần mềm CAD, CAM, CNC > Phần mềm CNC control >  phím điều khiển trong mach3

## VuongAn

các bác cho em hỏi chút.
em cài đặt mach3 xong cho máy cnc mini của em rồi. đã chạy ra được sản phẩm như mong muốn, nhưng hiện tại em muốn mover các trục x,y,z bằng bàn phím trong lúc căn chỉnh tọa độ bằng các phím mũi tên và phím up. down nhưng không được.
các bác làm ơn chỉ dùm em cách cài đặt để di chuyển bàng phím mũi tên và up,down với ạ.
cảm ơn các bác

----------


## kimtuan20021989

nhớ ko nhầm thì ở tab MDI Alt2 kích chuột vào chỗ nào đấy ko có nút bấm, rồi thoải mái mover bằng phím dẫn hướng

----------

VuongAn

----------


## haignition

To VuongAn . Bạn vào Config>System hotkeys gán phím theo ý bạn muốn (Thí dụ trong system hotkeys bạn  nhấp vào X++ nó sẽ đề nghị bạn" press any key" khi đó bạn muốn phím nào di chuyển vế phía X++bạn bấm phím đó trên bàn phím  nó sẽ scan code tự gán vào ) . Hình như các phím  mũi tên và up down Mach 3 mặc định để Jog các trục mà . Mình cài mach 3 xong có sẵn chỉ xài không cần gán gì cả .)

----------

VuongAn

----------


## VuongAn

Cảm ơn hai bác nhiều, em cũng đã khôi phục mặc định của mach3, cũng đã thử gán phím nhiều lần mà không đc, nó cứ trơ trơ một chỗ. Hay là do em dùng laptop nên nó ko sử dụng đc ạ.

----------


## hieu_potter

Bác click vào ô Jog On/Off. Cháy đèn xanh mới jog được.

----------

VanToan234, VuongAn

----------

